# TPU HWBot Competition - now open



## d1nky (Sep 23, 2013)

*TPU HWBOT COMPETITIONS - FROM THE 1ST OF NOVEMBER*
*(TO MID DECEMBER - 15/12/2013)*




1st PRIZE - ENERMAX PLATIMAX 1350W PSU
2nd PRIZE - ENERMAX WC KIT
3rd PRIZE - FX4100 / ASUS M5A78LM MOBO
AND a Lucky Paypal Draw 


*MASSIVE THANKS TO ENERMAX FOR THE PRIZES*








>>*TPU  HWbot/Benching Competiton Link to Hwbot!*<<​
_TPU Hwbot HQ Is running competitons, something to start the ball rolling and hopefully entice members to join and win prizes. Here are the first sets of competitons, any TPU member welcome._​



*3DMARK 01 COMPETITION*
⦁    Intel only - 4.5ghz cpu frequency capped
⦁    Any single gpu
⦁    Cooling - H20 or Aircooling only
⦁    Any operating system, excluding win8
⦁    HWBOT RULES

*DISALLOWED TWEAKS*
⦁    Mipmap
⦁    Lucid Virtu
⦁    Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster
⦁    Wireframe hacks: any software or driver causing a benchmark program not (properly) render the textures
⦁    Rendered image differs too much from the original due to other software tweaking





*3DMARK 03 'BUDGET' CARD COMP*
⦁    Intel only - 4.5ghz cpu frequency capped
⦁    Cooling - H20 or Aircooling only
⦁    NVIDIA Specific SINGLE CARD ONLY;

*CARDS ALLOWED:*
GTS 250
8800GS
8800GT
8800GTS
8800GTX
8800 Ultra
9600GS
9600GT
9800GT
9800GTX

⦁    Any operating system, excluding win8
⦁    HWBOT RULES

*DISALLOWED TWEAKS*
⦁    Mipmap
⦁    Lucid Virtu
⦁    Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster
⦁    Wireframe hacks: any software or driver causing a benchmark program not (properly) render the textures
⦁    Rendered image differs too much from the original due to other software tweaking





*SUPERPI 32M AMD / INTEL DIVIDED CHALLENGE*
⦁    AMD and INTEL categories - 5ghz cpu frequency capped
⦁    Cooling - H20 or Aircooling only
⦁    Any operating system, excluding win8
⦁    HWBOT RULES

*DISALLOWED TWEAKS*
⦁    Any software or human interaction altering the perceived speed of the benchmark program, tricking it to believe it ran faster





....................................................................................................................................................

*Prizes confirmed, winners announced 16/12/2013, same rules as Hwbot. 

To submit, a TPU Hwbot competition has been made. Link above*


....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2013)

I like it! 

Don't like the CPU frequency capping though. I could maybe understand if all kinds of cooling were accepted, but for just air and water crank em' up!

Also, what is with the limited Nvidia cards for 3dMark 03?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2013)

Will there be pie for snacks?

When my H55 gets here I will bench the all mighty powerful X300 ATI!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 23, 2013)

We want limited cpu freq to make stages more competitive. Also older cards means easier to find (ebay) and good prices. So anyone can participate 

Also, these cards are popular and give great points


----------



## d1nky (Sep 23, 2013)

Also itll be skill vs skill, instead of who can overclock the highest.

and the cheaper cards are less valuable, so if they were to break.... it doesn't matter!


And I don't know if I could send pie to the states lol


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> And I don't know if I could send pie to the states lol



Of course you can! We're very pie friendly here lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 23, 2013)

Do you accept Pie coupons?


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 23, 2013)

Currently I am working on the prizes 
Will add some nice stuff for the winners (and not only  )


----------



## vega22 (Sep 23, 2013)

i love it me!

the only part i think could be an issue is the extreme cooling on the 03 test. while not a problem for some of us who have done subzero before and have access to it i think it will make some people shy away from taking part as they can't


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 23, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i love it me!
> 
> the only part i think could be an issue is the extreme cooling on the 03 test. while not a problem for some of us who have done subzero before and have access to it i think it will make some people shy away from taking part as they can't



Still thinking about it 
I can make a insulation guide if you want


----------



## vega22 (Sep 23, 2013)

i have been down that road once or twice myself already, i have a phase cooler collecting dust atm and a very nice 8800gts which is crying out for a hardmod or 2 

i just think it might put others off, you know


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 23, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i have been down that road once or twice myself already, i have a phase cooler collecting dust atm and a very nice 8800gts which is crying out for a hardmod or 2
> 
> i just think it might put others off, you know



Here is a thread for the general idea of the competition; stages and their limitations/requirements will change after the poll


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 24, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Still thinking about it
> I can make a insulation guide if you want


we have one I can link when I am not mobile.

That said, forcing extreme cooling in any stage of this event will do as marsey says. Its not cheap getting a gpu pot, and ln2... Though dry ice is cheaper. You are still asking people for a Hell of an investment. You really want to limit to air and water to get the highest turnout. 

As far as the clock limits... That is a great idea. Not only will it make others semi interested as it is a clockspeed they can reach, but it also pits a focus on learning the tweaks of the benchmark and efficiences.


----------



## Vario (Sep 24, 2013)

Damn I am tempted, got a 9800 GT with the nice heat sink backplate and everything


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 24, 2013)

Hmm I am tempted also. I have 2x 8800 GTX's and a 8800 GTS G92. With a i7 920. Hmm I really have to think on this one.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 24, 2013)

I could, see my specs. I could throw my old 9800gt eco edition with my 2500k at 4.5ghz.

Is it just as simple as run those three benchmarks under those rules?


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok air or water on 03 for gpu as well


----------



## d1nky (Sep 24, 2013)

your LN2 fun will have to wait then 

updated OP

*maybe we can do a separate LN2 comp, but members who are interested please post hardware available so we know who and what to do!*


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 24, 2013)

List of all my available hardware and cooling methods I'm willing to use on it:
A10 6800k (LN2/H2O)
i7 3960x (only H2O)
GTX 590 (stock cooler)
HD 7970 (Air cooling)


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 24, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> we have one I can link when I am not mobile.


 Here are a couple of links...

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=611543&highlight=insulation

(p18+) - http://issuu.com/theoverclocker/docs/theoverclocker_issue_23?mode=window&viewMode=doublePage


----------



## d1nky (Sep 26, 2013)

anymore LN2 interest or anyone want certain benches/hardware??


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 27, 2013)

Anyone with a 4.8 to 5ghz capable haswell will destroy every one else in superPi. You should adjust frequency caps to compensate ipc differences.
Ivy = sandy + 5% 
Haswell = Ivy +10% 

Something like this 
Sandy max freq = 5 ghz 
Ivy = 4.8ghz 
Haswell = 4.4ghz


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 27, 2013)

That's not a bad idea as more people will be able to run those overclocks on those processors, and the field will be more level


----------



## vega22 (Sep 27, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Anyone with a 4.8 to 5ghz capable haswell will destroy every one else in superPi. You should adjust frequency caps to compensate ipc differences.
> Ivy = sandy + 5%
> Haswell = Ivy +10%
> 
> ...



sandy isnt that much slower than haswell at super pi dude.

edit










some things yes, 3d mark, cinebench but not so much with superpi.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok I just checked HWbot and the difference isn't that pronounced however I still think there should be steps of around 100mhz. Because a 5.15Ghz 4770k will match or beat a 5.4Ghz 2600k and same goes for a 5.2Ghz 3770k. I got the numbers from HWbot


----------



## vega22 (Sep 27, 2013)

they are off the bot too, and i admitt aint the best apples vs apples comparison as the 47k has slow ram.

but it does show you how close the 2 can be.

i do agree that that handicapping the newer tech is a good idea, just not to the same extreme as the % haswell is better is more dependant upon the task.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 29, 2013)

cpu frequencies are capped to allow better tweaks.

can people of different intel series (3**/4**) post their 'best' 5ghz superpi 32m so we can see the difference.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 29, 2013)

my best at 5ghz is 7.191 using 2333mhz ram at 11-12-11-34 1T


----------



## vega22 (Sep 29, 2013)

i cant keep mine cool enough to hit 5 ghz xD


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 30, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> my best at 5ghz is 7.191 using 2333mhz ram at 11-12-11-34 1T



Best spi32m not 1m


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 30, 2013)

Oops sorry it's I've been messing with spi1m  these days as for wprime I think around 3.5s on my optimized install
Damn I really need to learn to read more carefully I saw 32 and assumed wprime because I hate benchmarks that take more than 30s to complete as for pi32m I have no idea.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 30, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> my best at 5ghz is 7.191 using 2333mhz ram at 11-12-11-34 1T



to give you an idea of comparative performance my sandy chips would do that in about 7.4s @5ghz with ddr2133 cas 9.


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 30, 2013)

how? i'm running spi32m 1.9 now with a 2500k at 5ghz and 2133 cl9 and it's taken nearly four minutes to run through 14 iterations! Am I missing something?


----------



## d1nky (Oct 2, 2013)

any other 32m scores people can get and name hardware!

ill be back on this sunday to catch up fully!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Oct 2, 2013)

Please only post superpi 1.5 XS version, rest arent allowed on hwbot.

Just for the record a 4770k @ 5 Ghz scores like 6 mins and 10-20 sec. on a clean OS.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 12, 2013)

bumpity cmon lets get benchers reminded!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 12, 2013)

When is this? I might have a haswell system to use by that time.


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 12, 2013)

Where do I download that SuperPi thing SPI32M? The only one i see is in download section SuperPi 1.5 mod. I know I will not win with my old crap but at least i can try it once for all. Thank you


----------



## d1nky (Oct 12, 2013)

james888 said:


> When is this? I might have a haswell system to use by that time.



theres no confirmed date as the benches/competitions are still in planning mode.

im kind of out of the scene as work has taken over, but ill try my best and hopefully others will help plan.



JunkBear said:


> Where do I download that SuperPi thing SPI32M? The only one i see is in download section SuperPi 1.5 mod. I know I will not win with my old crap but at least i can try it once for all. Thank you



this is the one http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/super_pi_mod.exe


----------



## vega22 (Oct 12, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> how? i'm running spi32m 1.9 now with a 2500k at 5ghz and 2133 cl9 and it's taken nearly four minutes to run through 14 iterations! Am I missing something?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130930/spi32m.jpg



we was talking about 1m not 32m dude.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 13, 2013)

*Dates confirmed - time to get ready to bench, get that hardware/software ready!*


1st November to the Friday 13th December!

possible prizes and winners will be announced!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Oct 13, 2013)

Winner's prize will be a 4770K ES, trying to add more stuff 

EDIT: 

here we go 
http://hwbot.org/competition/tpu_comps

more details about prizes will be added


----------



## d1nky (Oct 13, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Winner's prize will be a 4770K ES, trying to add more stuff
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



that looks fucking awesome!!!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Oct 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that looks fucking awesome!!!



Huh thanks goes to Massman


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 13, 2013)

I would be happy to win a Dualcore AM2 for the slowest time in Pi32M because my Dualcore 4600+ really sucks hehe


----------



## FireKillerGR (Oct 13, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> I would be happy to win a Dualcore AM2 for the slowest time in Pi32M because my Dualcore 4600+ really sucks hehe



lol, compete and there will be a gift for a random participant, you may be lucky 
Giveaway's gifts on the way


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah thanks but I am in Canada so the price for shipping are always too much from abroad countries. Unfortunately. I will overclock the hell out of it. From 2.4 gigs to 2.55 gigs


----------



## FireKillerGR (Oct 13, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> Yeah thanks but I am in Canada so the price for shipping are always too much from abroad countries. Unfortunately. I will overclock the hell out of it. From 2.4 gigs to 2.55 gigs



So? Who said you will pay the shipping costs?


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 13, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> So? Who said you will pay the shipping costs?



Just what I was expecting. I am not used to generous people in real life so even less with people over the net that I don't even know. But I see it as a way to learn about SuperPi so for me it's already a winning of knowledge


----------



## d1nky (Oct 13, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> Just what I was expecting. I am not used to generous people in real life so even less with people over the net that I don't even know. But I see it as a way to learn about SuperPi so for me it's already a winning of knowledge



we all started somewhere, Ive been overclocking for about a year now. didn't have a clue first of all.

and yea TPU is the best community of people on the net tbh!


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 13, 2013)

I overclock cpu's since the coming out Intel 200MMX but I never really got into the benchmark softwares. I just learned overclocking many years ago to boost power without having to change computer parts and save money like that. I am far from programming and stuff like that


----------



## d1nky (Oct 19, 2013)

13 days to go!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 19, 2013)

Beat that!!


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 20, 2013)

My 4600+ on manual settings @ 2.58 gigs (215x12) - 1.30v


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 24, 2013)

Is it dead here ?


----------



## d1nky (Oct 24, 2013)

I hope this isn't dead!

im flat out working, probably buying a Ln2 pot soon as well


7 DAYS TO GO


----------



## FireKillerGR (Oct 24, 2013)

No it isnt 
For pots u can contact Der8auer


----------



## d1nky (Oct 26, 2013)

5 DAYS TO GO

cmon people get interested and get motivated! 

YOU COULD POSSIBLY WIN SOME SWEET HARDWARE!!


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 26, 2013)

Did I posted what it needed in my other thread or you need something more?


----------



## d1nky (Oct 26, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> Did I posted what it needed in my other thread or you need something more?



http://hwbot.org/competition/tpu_comps


if you haven't already, register with hwbot and join TPU at hwbot (http://hwbot.org/team/techpowerup/)


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 26, 2013)

I just did register and at team I selected already TPU. Now what about the rest? Do I have to post something there or whatever anything else?


----------



## d1nky (Oct 26, 2013)

On the competition page at Hwbot, once the competition starts, youll be able to submit scores.

keep this link: http://hwbot.org/competition/tpu_comps 

and keep an eye on when the competition starts, btw its for around 7 weeks in total!


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok so I will manually  enter scores there in a list if i understand? Only one submission for me the one i posted is maxed out and i cant go further without a crash.

I see nit but since I own an AMD the auto-detect XTU software doesnt work for me. I will need to manually entry all specs as much as I can since I'm new to this thing. at least it makes a good practice.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 28, 2013)

3 days! PRIZES ADDED TO OP!


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 29, 2013)

Second prize.... An AM3 cpu please ... so I can make a better setup hehehe


----------



## d1nky (Oct 29, 2013)

actually ive got a spare Fx4100/mobo and some ram!

second prize could be my spares


2 DAYS!​


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 29, 2013)

Yup that could be that! Whoever will win can make good use of that as htpc or other use. Me it would be as main rig and give my current rig to my little cousin who need it for school.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 30, 2013)

*1 day left*


----------



## Paulenski (Oct 30, 2013)

Would an Zalman 20LQ be accepted? It's basically the same form factor and everything.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 30, 2013)

Paulenski said:


> Would an Zalman 20LQ be accepted? It's basically the same form factor and everything.



any intel/amd cpu and stock/air/water coolng is accepted.

just remember frequencies are capped so that people can compete with X cooling.

http://hwbot.org/competition/tpu_comps

check the stages out


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 30, 2013)

I think I'm going to try: 3DMARK 01 COMPETITION and 5ghz. I can get my CPu to 5ghz with 1.42v but with no HT, I could push it more just for the run. xD

By capped, you mean it can't be 4500.8mhz, right? Must be 4500.0mhz or tiny less?


----------



## Irony (Oct 30, 2013)

@d1nky, i was looking at hwbot superpi scores, saw you got the highest 8350 on 32M. nice


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 30, 2013)

So win8 is disabled because it caused some timing mismatch @ 125mhz blck? Well I saw it wasnt affected at normal 100mhz. 

Is win 8.1 excluded too?


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey man it's a pain in the ass to submit scores! Firs of all the "Benchmark score" we dont receive any with SuperPi32m then after my Athlon X2 64 4600+ is not even listed whatever the way i write it so i cant post except i chosed 5000+ instead. It's really annoying for someone who starts using it and don't make me feel i would start again all the process.


http://hwbot.org/submission/2444816_junkbear_cpu_frequency_athlon_x2_5000_2580_mhz?recalculate=true


Thats what it gives but the page is broken in Java somewhere. I tried to enter my submission and it wont until you remove the oc speed in the overclock square they put there. Also the top score is fake because i got none in SuperPi32m so i just entered the cpu sped there.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 31, 2013)

Irony said:


> @d1nky, i was looking at hwbot superpi scores, saw you got the highest 8350 on 32M. nice



johan has me beat by a few seconds, this comp is capped to 5ghz on the superpi and 4.5ghz on the 3dmark benches. its all about the tweaking! but as the FSB fluctuates it will never be exact, so .5 etc is ok

(4500.5 or 5000.5 is max, anymore and it wont be counted)




JunkBear said:


> Hey man it's a pain in the ass to submit scores! Firs of all the "Benchmark score" we dont receive any with SuperPi32m then after my Athlon X2 64 4600+ is not even listed whatever the way i write it so i cant post except i chosed 5000+ instead. It's really annoying for someone who starts using it and don't make me feel i would start again all the process.
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2444816_junkbear_cpu_frequency_athlon_x2_5000_2580_mhz?recalculate=true
> ...



I know that their site is buggy, I always press the compatibility button on IE, its not the best of coding but it works majority of the time.

anyone that tries, just have some patience.

the comp isn't for another 14 hours tho


----------



## FireKillerGR (Oct 31, 2013)

when we are talking about capped freq @4.5 GHz we mean that max is 4500.5, if score is with cpu @ 4500.6 score will be removed from the rankings 

BTW, I will be the competition moderator, so I will be able to remove or edit results in case its needed.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks  for clarification 

I'm not okay, at 4501.37, I'll drop my BLCK at 100 flush xD


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> johan has me beat by a few seconds, this comp is capped to 5ghz on the superpi and 4.5ghz on the 3dmark benches. its all about the tweaking! but as the FSB fluctuates it will never be exact, so .5 etc is ok
> 
> (4500.5 or 5000.5 is max, anymore and it wont be counted)
> 
> ...



Thx but comp is over for me. It was nice of you to organize it but since the website is buggy it puts many people outside the race. Everyone with older hardware that are not listed is out and all people like me that don't have the technical knowledge to fill up all the specs needed are out too. So people with new hardwares will win again parts that they don't even need. Also don't forget the fact that SuperPi32m final results does not even fit in the page to enter the results like I stated that on top of page the result in Mhz the SuperPi 32 dont even give it.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 31, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> Thx but comp is over for me. It was nice of you to organize it but since the website is buggy it puts many people outside the race. Everyone with older hardware that are not listed is out and all people like me that don't have the technical knowledge to fill up all the specs needed are out too. So people with new hardwares will win again parts that they don't even need. Also don't forget the fact that SuperPi32m final results does not even fit in the page to enter the results like I stated that on top of page the result in Mhz the SuperPi 32 dont even give it.



wooo keep calm, try a different web browser if youre having trouble.

don't worry about filling in all the hardware details, and tbh the hardware that gets used on hwbot is ancient. and probably any piece of hardware has been used on there.

heres a list of Athlon X2 on AM2 mobos http://hwbot.org/hardware/processors#key=am2

I think your problems are coming from the web browser because me and others haven't had a problem.

also the competition isn't open yet.


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 31, 2013)

Click on the link you posted. Right at beginning there is an  internal server error. hahaha I was calm so don't get me wrong on that one.  Just the fact that I lost enough time with these bugs and I don't spend a lot of time on computer so the contest is over for me. That,s it. Yeah your cpu is recent. Mine not so in the submission page the 4600+ is not there so therefore can't be submited. Go make a test you will see. Have a nice day.


----------



## Boilerhog (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah .Calm Down."Tabernague"  lol   ,the contest starts tomorrow.


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 31, 2013)

No it's Tabarnak. À swearing word derivated from Tabernacle which is the small box with 2 doors that they use in church to put the Calice inside. Mainly all french canadian swearing are derivated from church words. Before it was considered swearing against god but now people are mostly atheist so it doesn't mather anymore.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 1, 2013)

The Games Have Begun!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Nov 1, 2013)

Now, that the competition has been started, you can press "participate" and then choose benchmark in order too submit your scores. No bugs, no issues


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 1, 2013)

I calmly tried again but that time to submit on SuperPi32M place and again there is no available choice for the Athlon X2 4600+. as I said yesterday the lowest of this serie is 5000+ Unfortunately. 

Good luck guys in the contest and enjoy.


----------



## Irony (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey d1nky, is stilts bulldozer conditioner allowed? forgive me if its been asked already i skipped a couple pages


----------



## d1nky (Nov 2, 2013)

Irony said:


> Hey d1nky, is stilts bulldozer conditioner allowed? forgive me if its been asked already i skipped a couple pages



of course it is, hwbot even promoted the software!

you wont beat anyone without it!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Nov 2, 2013)

Guys, remember to submit your results @hwbot.org competition page


----------



## d1nky (Nov 2, 2013)

http://hwbot.org/competition/tpu_comps

links also on front page of this thread


----------



## HammerON (Nov 2, 2013)

So how do I convert my score to the "Hours, Minutes, Seconds" to submit for Super Pi 32M?


----------



## d1nky (Nov 2, 2013)

minutes is box to left of minutes. and the decimals are the seconds and split seconds

3 boxes to the right

6m  44.021 

always last time on sheet


----------



## HammerON (Nov 2, 2013)

Submitted Super Pi 32M and 3DMark01 scores...
Thought I would give it a shot


----------



## d1nky (Nov 2, 2013)

2 people in the runnings for a 4770k!!!!

still 42 days to go.... how about some more mods to join in?!


----------



## vega22 (Nov 2, 2013)

i have thrown an old score in, idk if i will be able to beat it or not as i only have air coolers which will fit the amd socket 

i wasnt as lucky with my haswell as hammer, i wont get near 4.7ghz stable


----------



## cdawall (Nov 2, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> Click on the link you posted. Right at beginning there is an  internal server error. hahaha I was calm so don't get me wrong on that one.  Just the fact that I lost enough time with these bugs and I don't spend a lot of time on computer so the contest is over for me. That,s it. Yeah your cpu is recent. Mine not so in the submission page the 4600+ is not there so therefore can't be submited. Go make a test you will see. Have a nice day.



Stop complaining and look harder next time. Took me two seconds to find anything from the brisbane athlon 64 x2 4000+ to the athlon 64 x2 6400. Since you only want to whine about things here is a link to simplify things.


Oh and the only glitch was bad parsing with my phones resolution. Yup found it on my phone that's how simple it was.

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_1145#start=0#interval=20


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 2, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Submitted Super Pi 32M and 3DMark01 scores...
> Thought I would give it a shot



The 3DMark01 screen is bad.Details and settings not see.

I join the team?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 2, 2013)

Johni5 said:


> The 3DMark01 screen is bad.Details and settings not see.



He has alreasy been notified.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 2, 2013)

firekiller  and me were thinking about opening it up to everyone, as long as they join TPU or something. to get the numbers up and promote techpowerup hwbot team!

johni5 join in and bench on!


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 2, 2013)

Öhhhh  I report submission


----------



## d1nky (Nov 2, 2013)

yea we've seen!

you joining or just nosey lol


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> firekiller  and me were thinking about opening it up to everyone, as long as they join TPU or something. to get the numbers up and promote techpowerup hwbot team!
> 
> johni5 join in and bench on!



Thank you!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 2, 2013)

screenshot isnt valid sorry! and its actually capped at 5ghz for the superpi. and yes, only air,stock or water. No tec etc

http://hwbot.org/news/879_application_7_rules/

good to see you interested...



http://hwbot.org/competition/tpu_comps/


----------



## Boilerhog (Nov 2, 2013)

when I try to post at hwbot it says I'm not a member ,but I'm logged in both here and there..only somewhat interested.though ,it takes  time to swap out hardware.i'm not on a test bed..and now I'm not so interested..as I was..


----------



## d1nky (Nov 2, 2013)

Boilerhog said:


> when I try to post at hwbot it says I'm not a member ,but I'm logged in both here and there..only somewhat interested.though ,it takes  time to swap out hardware.i'm not on a test bed..and now I'm not so interested..as I was..



if this is your profile http://hwbot.org/user/boilerhog/, you arent part of TPU team yet. 

heres the link to our team http://hwbot.org/team/techpowerup/ To join, go to my account select Teams, Techpowerup! and save changes.


@johni5 i hope you are sticking around and joining in after the comp has passed, we could do with some active team members, techpowerup hwbot is just starting to grow!


----------



## Boilerhog (Nov 2, 2013)

OK , I found it , and joined .your lucky ,I saw techspot,is listed beside techpowerup, I'm a member there also...  can you be on more than one team ,? I guess not if theres to be competition..

now getting me to post scores is something else ,I'm not fussy to be swapping video cards ,I use the oc key with my RIVE   connected to one of the dvi links .and is a pain to remove and replace..we'll see ...


----------



## rkinslo (Nov 2, 2013)

*yes, unable to post my results*

I am unable to post my results because it says I am not a member please advise


----------



## FireKillerGR (Nov 2, 2013)

become member of techpowerup's team on hwbot


----------



## Boilerhog (Nov 2, 2013)

yeah I had same problem . you have to click your account and down on the right side you join a team..remember to save changes.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 2, 2013)

To join, go to my account select Teams, Techpowerup! and save changes


nice to see some new members!


LINK FOR COMPETITION - POST SUBMISSIONS THROUGH HERE

http://hwbot.org/competition/tpu_comps


----------



## HammerON (Nov 2, 2013)

Re-ran my 3DMark01 and re-submitted. Deleted the bad one. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## FireKillerGR (Nov 2, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Re-ran my 3DMark01 and re-submitted. Deleted the bad one. Thanks for letting me know



I think you still didnt include run's details 

check these links:

http://hwbot.org/news/874_application_1_rules/

Verification screenshot requirements	

    3Dmark01 benchmark settings

    3DMark01 overall score
    3DMark01 subtest scores
    CPU-Z CPU tab
    CPU-Z Memory tab
    GPU-Z Graphics Card tab (Rivatuner may be used if GPU-Z fails to correctly report the GPU)

http://blog.hwbot.org/wp-content//3dm01r1.jpg


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 2, 2013)

3DMark01 work only Windows XP 1 and 2 GPU.3 or 4 GPU only Vista ,Win7 ...
1 or 2 GPU in win7 Low score.The program was written for XP.


----------



## Boilerhog (Nov 2, 2013)

yeah ,aquamark ,same thing ,gets low score for the hardware used..written for 98/2000/xp.


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 2, 2013)

Aquamark yes,but no Aquamark 3


----------



## HammerON (Nov 3, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> I think you still didnt include run's details
> 
> check these links:
> 
> ...



Well crap


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

*we are in the top 40!*​


thanks to those who have joined and the benches some of the guys are smashing we climbed into the TOP 40! 

THANKS FOR THE EFFORT AND BENCH ON!

....................


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hmm..enabled 2 VGA card in 3DM01 and 03?I have 2x9800GTX+


----------



## FireKillerGR (Nov 3, 2013)

Changed point distribution in order to make it easier to compare 
thanks again Massman


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 3, 2013)

why is win 8 not included in this?


----------



## vega22 (Nov 3, 2013)

20mmrain said:


> why is win 8 not included in this?



it's shit.

i balls'd up, submitted an old score without the ram tab too.

need to dig that card out and bang it in a faster mobo 

edit

dinky you need to change the title dude


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> dinky you need to change the title dude



I tried a few times, just pm'd a mod! hopefully be sorted soon!


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 3, 2013)

While I speak, while linen is not a problem.
Good screen :Settings/score/details windows  and CPU-z CPU/CPU-z Mem/GPU-z
These are mandatory.If a miss is invalid

http://hwbot.org/news/874_application_1_rules/   3DMark01            http://hwbot.org/news/875_application_2_rules/    3DMark03

This is invalid.http://hwbot.org/submission/2446887_    no details window,but nice work!


----------



## Boilerhog (Nov 3, 2013)

So being a n00b  ,how does one setup 3dmark 01 or 03 for multiple video cards..


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 3, 2013)

Boilerhog said:


> So being a n00b  ,how does one setup 3dmark 01 or 03 for multiple video cards..



videocard*

1x 7870  
2x
3x
4x

3DM01 only run xp 2xVGA


----------



## Boilerhog (Nov 3, 2013)

so need a dual boot with xp on it for some benches,i haven't used xp myself for quite some time, though I do have an xp system ,with PhysX card tv tuner card ,stuff that only worked in xp..I don't see much logic for running xp on a 3930k six core, with 32 gig of ram.stuff xp will never use,lol.

yeah, and windoze 8 blows chunks, i'll never bench on the tablet os,and I see anyone dragging their finger across my 30" LCD , the fight is on..thats not a touch screen, ,Did you read my sig ?


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes,but i am not stupid.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 3, 2013)

quick question, does the "3DMARK 03 'BUDGET' CARD COMP" allow sli?

only it says card, not cards?

just wondered you know


----------



## Hades (Nov 3, 2013)

Count me in! Hoping to win this


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

Hades said:


> Count me in! Hoping to win this



nice to see a new face, get in and join techpowerup! hwbot team and bench on!


the 3dmark01 and 'budget' card stage is single gpu only!


----------



## Hades (Nov 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> nice to see a new face, get in and join techpowerup! hwbot team and bench on!



Thanks for the welcome, however, I already have my team and we are good this way  Nothing personal, but I'm more patriottic than you could believe 

The nice thing is that I already have good scores laying around and that I can repeat if necessary, and all of them were made on W8, so I have to do them again, and they'll be even better


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

heres a link to the rules - http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2984380&postcount=1

the comp page should get updated soon enough, apologies for any confusion!

and the competition prizes is only for tpu hwbot members.

the aim was to get techpowerup members benching and back on the map of overclocking!


----------



## Hades (Nov 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> heres a link to the rules - http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2984380&postcount=1
> 
> the comp page should get updated soon enough, apologies for any confusion!



I read them all, no worries! I was talking about the Windows 8 fact:
all of my scores are made on W8, so in order to be valid, I'll have to reinstall another OS so that I can bench and apply for the competition


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

that's cool, but I believe the competition/prizes will only be for tpu hwbot members, to encourage people on this site and people not in teams etc to join and bench.


----------



## Hades (Nov 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that's cool, but I believe the competition/prizes will only be for tpu hwbot members, to encourage people on this site and people not in teams etc to join and bench.



Oh, damn, there's the limitation that states:

You must be member of TechPowerUp!.

If the comp needs people to join the HWBot TPU team, nobody keeps someone from joining the team, winning the comp and leaving the team...got my point?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 3, 2013)

Hades said:


> Oh, damn, there's the limitation that states:
> 
> You must be member of TechPowerUp!.
> 
> If the comp needs people to join the HWBot TPU team, nobody keeps someone from joining the team, winning the comp and leaving the team...got my point?



Yup, but its a really dirtbag thing to do and its easy enough to get banned on hwbot if you wanted to be a dirtbag


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

Hades said:


> Oh, damn, there's the limitation that states:
> 
> You must be member of TechPowerUp!.
> 
> If the comp needs people to join the HWBot TPU team, nobody keeps someone from joining the team, winning the comp and leaving the team...got my point?




the majority of people on tpu hwbot are members of this site, also a lot of those members are in different extreme/pro teams as well. 

if people want to join, try to win and leave. im not stopping them! but they still got to try and win!

the whole point is to get people interested, get tpu members benching, improve our ranking and have fun!

also I bet theres a few techpowerup members here that will try and stop them people from winning


----------



## Hades (Nov 3, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Yup, but its a really dirtbag thing to do and its easy enough to get banned on hwbot if you wanted to be a dirtbag



Yup, I agree, but if limitations are so tight, I doubt there will be many people benching for this comp :\
I'd really love to bench for this comp, but I'm in my team since 3 years and moreover I'm the team leader, if rules don't change, well, good luck and have fun guys


----------



## FireKillerGR (Nov 3, 2013)

Hades said:


> Yup, I agree, but if limitations are so tight, I doubt there will be many people benching for this comp :\
> I'd really love to bench for this comp, but I'm in my team since 3 years and moreover I'm the team leader, if rules don't change, well, good luck and have fun guys



Thanks for being honest, but I prefer 10 participants who will stay and help rather than 20 who will just join to win without limitations of being tpu! members 

This competition isnt for the oc community, it is for the oc community of techpowerup, we are trying to help others to start overclocking and enjoy their benching time by organizing such competitions.


----------



## Hades (Nov 3, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Thanks for being honest, but I prefer 10 participants who will stay and help rather than 20 who will just join to win without limitations of being tpu! members
> 
> This competition isnt for the oc community, it is for the oc community of techpowerup, we are trying to help others to start overclocking and enjoy their benching time by organizing such competitions.



Got the point, yes  I hope there'll be a bigger competition with less limitations, TPU is the leader for IT news in the world, so yea, it deserves a great OC team, sorry for not being part of it  However, be sure, you just earned a new user on this forum


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 3, 2013)

This competition is really long so I'm holding out. Benching for 1-4 hours every few days just not submitting because so far stuff either doesn't work, doesn't run fast enough or I'm not able to participate.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 3, 2013)

boilerhog and bartleby could you resubmit with single cards on the 3d01 and 'budget' stage, thanks!


----------



## TheGrapist (Nov 3, 2013)

just submitted my i5 3570k super pi results....can't seem to break 4.7ghz even with an offset of .300


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> boilerhog and bartleby could you resubmit with single cards on the 3d01 and 'budget' stage, thanks!


So I take it SLi is not allowed? because that takes a lot of worry out of me because I can only access a single gts 250(It belongs to a friend) at best.


----------



## ganimaolana (Nov 4, 2013)

yeaaahhh i'll submit wit my E6600


----------



## d1nky (Nov 4, 2013)

ganimaolana said:


> yeaaahhh i'll submit wit my E6600



could always bench whats in ya sig as well!


----------



## filmbot (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm assuming new registrants aren't allowed to enter?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2013)

Nope go for it.


----------



## steponz (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi guys..

I was looking to maybe join another team besides my Pro team..

I would definitely like to help out and hopefully get some guys into the pro league eventually 

How can I help? 

Anyways I joined, so lets get benching


----------



## d1nky (Nov 6, 2013)

steponz said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I was looking to maybe join another team besides my Pro team..
> 
> ...



this is exactly what we are after, some people with experience and that will stick around helping out!

thanks for joining!

BENCH ON!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2013)

Wonder if these settings will be enough to take the AMD top spot...I know I can break out my 2x4GB kit of sammy low profile and really push the memory speed up, but if these will work


----------



## steponz (Nov 7, 2013)

Can you go more with nb freq?  That will help


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2013)

I am sure I can haven't really tried


----------



## steponz (Nov 7, 2013)

That will help quite a bit.  Also make sure you use the stilts program for 32m..

I am trying to remember what the voltage setting for that is.. been benching 4770k lately..  i think its nb voltage depending on the board..

Here's a result with an 8350 from a little while ago..  i have a 9370 to test very soon.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2429808

The gigabyte board was ok, but limited memory quite a bit..

The Asus cross hair i have is much better.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2013)

Yea I just need to sit and play with it. From the looks of it I will have to push the memory quite a bit to keep ahead may break out the old single sided hcf0's and go for cas 6 clocks.


----------



## steponz (Nov 7, 2013)

Also try higher MHz...  with higher cas...  different amd boards tend to like different mem settings.


----------



## steponz (Nov 7, 2013)

What board Are you running?  Also i would bench on xp sp3. Trimmed down version for performance.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2013)

Yea I am using the psc clocking bios now on mine. I may have to break out one of the others. Although with a 5ghz cap I may just push my b97 and ch3 up with 1800 cas 6.

Chvf non-z for the 9370 with samsung ram. I have a xp disk I have just not cared enough to try. As a team caption I can't actually win anyway


----------



## steponz (Nov 7, 2013)

Do it just for fun.... everybody loves examples and it gives everybody a score to beat 

I'll post a quick and dirty Intel score in a bit as a good basis


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm working on it. Got to get the bastard stableish first...already miss my big watercooler.


----------



## steponz (Nov 7, 2013)

Lol.. maybe try lapping the processor?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2013)

steponz said:


> Lol.. maybe try lapping the processor?



Nah just going to set it outside and use the subzero temps.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 8, 2013)

lapping doesn't make a massive difference unless you are already at optimal temps, I lapped mine and lost about 5*c now I can bench on a standard loop at stupid speeds and keep below 30*c on a coldish day!


----------



## steponz (Nov 8, 2013)

Not sure I agree.. i am seen the heatspreader on some chops way off..  A 4770k I did was so low in the middle the cooler didn't make decent contact at all.. i also delidded it and that made a huge difference. . Can bench 5ghz air all day long 

I might just lap my new 9370.. really depends if it's a decent chip.. others I'll rma


----------



## d1nky (Nov 8, 2013)

my 8350 was pretty new and flat, you also got to lap both block and IHS. 

but again 5*c or near is a huge difference, no matter the ambients!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2013)

nom nom nom


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 9, 2013)

im going to see if i can beat that 5ghz superpi, atm im trying to be top h20 8350!

and steponz, what a nice 3d11 score! imagine those on Ln2 or water 

good seeing TPU hwbot so active!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 10, 2013)

I was able to hit a 5ghz run, 1st run and didn't really do anything special!

Apart from take 12 seconds off the top AMD 5ghz run!! 







BENCH ON!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 10, 2013)

Ah you want to play in xp


----------



## d1nky (Nov 10, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Ah you want to play in xp



im not competing but just giving ya a nudge to do better!

XP is beast for all 2d benches!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh I know I'm not technically competing either just setting a benchmark for people to beat. Xp is installing now on one of my benchmark ssd's so we will see.


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't get 3Dmark 2001SE to run in win 7. I tried running it in different compatibility modes and a as admin but neither helped i still keep getting the 128MB of memory not found error.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 10, 2013)

Dammit d1nky you msde me swap my ram. My bbse was a full 500ms slower


----------



## d1nky (Nov 10, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Dammit d1nky you msde me swap my ram. My bbse was a full 500ms slower



don't worry, johan made me swap my loop around and lap my chip! 

these ripjaws are doing ok tho..


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> don't worry, johan made me swap my loop around and lap my chip!
> 
> these ripjaws are doing ok tho..



Just gave ya a little push D1nky and look what it's done to ya. Everytime I turn around you're beating me.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 10, 2013)

Out of Blck... Out of multiplier steps... Out of ideas... And a bit lazy. 







And my current stable clock:
valid.canardpc.com/lbl6ty


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 11, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> Out of Blck... Out of multiplier steps... Out of ideas... And a bit lazy.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131110/Capture066.png
> 
> ...



Software optimizations like shutting down as many services as possible, using windows XP or testing different compatibility modes, shutting down as many tasks as possible, setting high priority and running it on the fastest core. With all these(on win 7) you can shave up to 2 seconds of your time and if you switch to xp you can get an even bigger boost.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 11, 2013)

Is there any way to run CPU-Z in Windows 7 safe mode?


----------



## vega22 (Nov 12, 2013)

oh, hello!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 12, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> http://hwbot.org/image/1055466.jpg
> http://hwbot.org/image/1055470.jpg
> 
> oh, hello!



oh, hello No.1 so far!

still more than a month to go, hopefully we can double the numbers of people joining and stir up some competition


----------



## vega22 (Nov 12, 2013)

i really wanted 100k in 01 but alas it was not to be


----------



## d1nky (Nov 12, 2013)

looks like bartleby didn't want to be second lol

does he post on this thread?! I seen him post on hwbot forums lol maybe ill give him a message!


----------



## vega22 (Nov 13, 2013)

it is this which makes it fun 

i thought i had him beat with this and then i notice i am 0.19mhz too fast xD





stock gpu


----------



## Arjai (Nov 13, 2013)

*WCG Birthday Challenge.*

Hey guys!

I know most of you know about our WCG Team here on TPU, so, it should come as no surprise that we, the Team and I, would really love it if some of You, HWBot benchers, would find it your hearts, and CPU's, to help make TPU the absolute winner in this current challenge, that we came in 2nd for last year.

Here's the News: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194391

Here's our Thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3015383#post3015383

There are Prizes!

Now, *WE* all know that TPU is the best, right?

Help us show the rest of the World we are the best. Combining our resources, Crunchers and Benchers, we will undoubtedly win!

Crunching is the way we cruncher's test for stability. Most of us, maybe not most but a large percent, have multiple systems crunching in this Challenge. We _almost_ took it last year, on our lonesome. We, combined, can crush them!

Do it for TPU. Do it for Science. Do it to test your computer. Do it to win!!!

 Show your love.

Thanks for listening! Hope to see you, _over there._


----------



## vega22 (Nov 13, 2013)

got any guides on how to set it up and join the team too?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 13, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> got any guides on how to set it up and join the team too?



Check out the first post here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3016102#post3016102


----------



## vega22 (Nov 14, 2013)

james888 said:


> Check out the first post here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3016102#post3016102



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395

nice 1, now back to benching xD

how many of the active crunchers have submitted benchmarks on hwbot for tpu?


----------



## d1nky (Nov 14, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395
> 
> nice 1, now back to benching xD
> 
> how many of the active crunchers have submitted benchmarks on hwbot for tpu?



they don't want to win our prizes


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 14, 2013)

I am not an overclocker.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 14, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395
> 
> nice 1, now back to benching xD
> 
> how many of the active crunchers have submitted benchmarks on hwbot for tpu?



One, being me, is planning on it. I have a 4770k and 2500k I plan on using. Might even get around to it today.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 14, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395
> 
> nice 1, now back to benching xD
> 
> how many of the active crunchers have submitted benchmarks on hwbot for tpu?



I have
I have been an active cruncher for TPU since 2009. Great way to test stability


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 14, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Great way to test stability


Hopefully you use actual stress testing applications first..


----------



## HammerON (Nov 14, 2013)

Of course. I don't crunch at my highest overclocks. Right now I find crunching on my i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz in my comfort zone.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 14, 2013)

cool 

you have some cool hardware which would net you some impressive boints if you ran a full suite hammer 

i plan on retesting my pc tonight with slower ram speeds to see how/if it changes anything but will set it up tomorrow night when i get home from work and join in for the last week.

looking at the scores if a few more do the same we have a chance of catching up


----------



## Arjai (Nov 15, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395
> 
> nice 1, now back to benching xD
> 
> how many of the active crunchers have submitted benchmarks on hwbot for tpu?



I would love to but, currently I only have an i5 laptop. I have plans to get my farm back and running but, even those would be a bit lame at benching (See system link). Although I have O/Ced each of them, except for this laptop...can't. 

Someday, I plan to bench a bit. But, need to find a place to live, first!

Meanwhile, I Crunch with my i5-er and try to help as best I currently can. As do my teammates, many of whom have decent stuff but, won't take time off of Crunching to tweak their systems for a Bench. Some do, as is evident in the last couple of posts. 

As I said before, together we can dominate this challenge. Only 5000 points qualifies for all of the prizes. I figure most of you could do that in a day!

Crunching helps promote the fight on Aids, cures for Cancer and the advancement of biological solar energy (much cleaner than the silicone used in most grids). Plus many more projects to come and are finished.

Help TPU win! Help make the world a better place. Win, Win, right?


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

Our prizes have been updated, massive thanks to enermax


----------



## cdawall (Nov 16, 2013)

Well damn now I wish I could win prizes. Nice job enermax.


----------



## ekky jengkol (Nov 17, 2013)

wow very nice competition.. hopefully i could join 
i have a question.. is LOD allowed?


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 17, 2013)

ekky jengkol said:


> wow very nice competition.. hopefully i could join
> i have a question.. is LOD allowed?



Yes! This is legal.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 17, 2013)

ekky jengkol said:


> wow very nice competition.. hopefully i could join
> i have a question.. is LOD allowed?




welcome aboard, what hardware you got to play with?


----------



## Maximous (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey.
Just a quick Q:
Is it enough to be a member of TPU or do I need to be member as in my scores on hwbot goes to TPU?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 17, 2013)

Hwbot scores to tpu.


----------



## Maximous (Nov 17, 2013)

All right then. I wish all the competitors a good and fair fight for the top


----------



## vega22 (Nov 17, 2013)

moar prizes ftw!!!!!

i like my enermax psu, it is good


----------



## d1nky (Nov 17, 2013)

the prizes are awesome for a first ever competition, hopefully we will get more and more interest and then get more comps going!

next goal is top 25! and get some consistent extreme/subzero benches going.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 17, 2013)

http://youtu.be/_mej5wS7viw

that is all.


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 17, 2013)

Bartleby :  Details windows ! 3DM03


----------



## d1nky (Nov 17, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> http://youtu.be/_mej5wS7viw
> 
> that is all.



lol TUNE! let me borrow ya phase cooler and ill show my Fx8350 some poison hahaha!



im just looking at the comp and seeing peoples scores, some good benches. not many putting in AMD stage. still loads of time, maybe some new faces will appear, may have to start putting wagers on who's to win in 20 days lol


----------



## Irony (Nov 17, 2013)

I would be trying to beat cdawalls score but I'm not wanting to stop the crunching for that lol. This comp will still be going after the 22nd and I think that I should be able to beat my superpi at least


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 17, 2013)

My AMD Warming UP,but 16min not be.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 17, 2013)

Johni5 said:


> My AMD Warming UP,but 16min not be.



is it only a Sempron you got to play with?


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 17, 2013)

No.I have Athlon X2 and x3


----------



## vega22 (Nov 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> lol TUNE! let me borrow ya phase cooler and ill show my Fx8350 some poison hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> im just looking at the comp and seeing peoples scores, some good benches. not many putting in AMD stage. still loads of time, maybe some new faces will appear, may have to start putting wagers on who's to win in 20 days lol



you bring it here dude and you can knock yourself out all you want 

no way can i be arsed to carry it anywhere xD

i expect one of the pro will come in last week and destroy all our scores myself too, but you got to be in it to win it so they say


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 17, 2013)

Pff..


----------



## cdawall (Nov 17, 2013)

Irony said:


> I would be trying to beat cdawalls score but I'm not wanting to stop the crunching for that lol. This comp will still be going after the 22nd and I think that I should be able to beat my superpi at least



Someone may or may not have a roughly 5ghz phenom II score in the high 13~low 14's. Just saying remember those chips are a wee bit more efficient.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 17, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> you bring it here dude and you can knock yourself out all you want
> 
> no way can i be arsed to carry it anywhere xD
> 
> i expect one of the pro will come in last week and destroy all our scores myself too, but you got to be in it to win it so they say



haha im going to sell this rig soon, so probably wont. 



Johni5 said:


> Pff..



is that a 'pfff' im going to win 'pfff' 



cdawall said:


> Someone may or may not have a roughly 5ghz phenom II score in the high 13~low 14's. Just saying remember those chips are a wee bit more efficient.



all ya really need is a few tweaks and right OS


----------



## vega22 (Nov 18, 2013)

thank god for back up scores 

would of had to stop this boinc crap otherwise xD


----------



## d1nky (Nov 21, 2013)

We are now on Facebook.

I encourage all members, and hwbot team members to use this when they can, post pics, comments and treat it like this thread. Itll be great to build up an active team, have fun and share it with everyone!

https://www.facebook.com/TPUHWBOT


----------



## HammerON (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry - not a Facebook fan...


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> haha im going to sell this rig soon, so probably wont.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No!
Pff   This is my LOL,XD...... Phenom II 13min is very very strong.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 21, 2013)

Johni5 said:


> No!
> Pff   This is my LOL,XD...... Phenom II 13min is very very strong.




id like to see that lol


----------



## vega22 (Nov 21, 2013)

13 minutes from a pII you are talking very near 5ghz.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 21, 2013)

what phenom chip is it?

I got a 1090T to play with on the weekend, on h20. ill post a 5ghz capped one.

looking on hwbot the best h20 5.2ghz phenom is 14mins


----------



## d1nky (Nov 21, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Sorry - not a Facebook fan...




not a lot of people are, but I thought it would be a good way of combining all our best scores and promoting them as well as keeping our members updated.


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes,but PHII 555 SS ,Dice and LN2 cooled 5GHz SPI32M.Water cooler 1%. X6 1090T nice CPU If you can afford it sorted.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 21, 2013)

i have no issue using facebook to abuse you d1nky


----------



## d1nky (Nov 21, 2013)

Just as long as its professional looking abuse! anything else then you can have my private one lol


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 21, 2013)

Working on their own hardware. No sponsor. Everything I buy.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 21, 2013)

Johni5 said:


> Working on their own hardware. No sponsor. Everything I buy.



you buy your own hardware? you got quite the hardware library on hwbot!

its good to have ya aboard, I hope youre staying for a while.


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 22, 2013)

Húúú..Upload the end SPi32M 6min.27sec.375 Good my G.Skill and windows reinstall.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 22, 2013)

That's a decent run for 5ghz!

Brings you back to No.1 and 22days left........


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 22, 2013)

What the problem 3DM03 ???


----------



## d1nky (Nov 22, 2013)

Johni5 said:


> What the problem 3DM03 ???




we are aware that some people cant upload submissions for this, have you tried other internet browsers?

I suggest to keep trying


----------



## Johni5 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes!Fire fox ..ops error. Chrome ..ops error,IE  Ops error..


----------



## vega22 (Nov 22, 2013)

i tried all browsers too, still the same oops


----------



## d1nky (Nov 22, 2013)

we'll try and get it sorted ASAP!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 29, 2013)

around 2 weeks to go....

we got another bencher in the mix of competitors, theres no more bugs for submissions, temps are dropping.

I wonder if anymore want some of the sweet prizes!


----------



## Irony (Nov 29, 2013)

The only one I can enter is the amd superpi, and I haven't been able to even beat my own score


----------



## TeamChinaHero (Dec 2, 2013)

I will in


----------



## d1nky (Dec 2, 2013)

TeamChinaHero said:


> I will in



this comps between techPowerUp! hwbot members.

Looks like you have quite a good team already!


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 3, 2013)

I bought a motherboard and a CPU 555BE. I am not convinced. 4100MHz and over 
X2 250 very-very strong.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 4, 2013)

thanks to some benching by a few members we've climbed to no.1 38 out of the teams! WOOP!


ONLY 10 DAYS LEFT OF COMPETITION TIME!


----------



## vega22 (Dec 4, 2013)

i just wish i had some time off before the end of this to get xp installed again now we have some cooler air 

not off really now till the 19th


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 4, 2013)

Made me all results at room temperature. Corsair H50 or Innovatek WK 2x 240*120 radiator.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 4, 2013)

dude your highest temps in kistarcsa at this time of year are lower than the lowest we get here in the uk


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 5, 2013)

i think .My brother working in London.

---http://hwbot.org/submission/2449679--- NOT 5GHz!!


----------



## d1nky (Dec 6, 2013)

*I'm sorry to announce that the first prize has been withdrawn due to a problem with stock and intel have ran out of retail samples for our giveaway.*

*1st prize - enermax1350w psu*
*2nd - enermax watercool kit*
*3rd prize - mobo/FX4100*

*and a paypal giveaway lucky draw!*


----------



## FireKillerGR (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah, unfortunately as D1nky said we had an issue. Don't worry, next competitions will be better with more prizes. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 6, 2013)

The competitive spirit of the essence.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 7, 2013)

we can definitely guarantee more comps and prizes, TPU hwbot shall be one day TOP 20!

And our team bigger and more active than ever


----------



## vega22 (Dec 7, 2013)

some of us entered the comp before it had prizes, entered for the fun of competing you know


----------



## d1nky (Dec 9, 2013)

*5 days left on the comps!*

*This is the time people get their benching on, trying to beat the others. No doubt some have screenshots ready to upload!*

*AND WE ARE 35th IN TEAMS - I hope some of the new members are here to stay *


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll stay


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 10, 2013)

All results amine is not the detail of the window will be deleted. So to avoid the buggy result.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2463822 Not details! 3DM03 Not details.


----------



## adiath (Dec 11, 2013)

hi, i'm adiath, newbie overclocker from Indonesia.
I join Technopowerup OC team and also TPU HWBOT competition, i wish i can got some luck and great score. i hope can get some experience and more knowledge by joining this team. 
Happy benching for us,


----------



## d1nky (Dec 11, 2013)

welcome aboard!


----------



## d1nky (Dec 12, 2013)

2 days left of competition time, a massive 22 members competing!!

BENCH ON!!

P.S I would make sure any submissions are perfect and don't end up being removed. This is the most important time.


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is rules


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is wrong screen :http://hwbot.org/submission/2464700  And second problem 4503.xx MHz.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 13, 2013)

*1 DAY LEFT ON COMPETITION! *


----------



## $ingh (Dec 13, 2013)

@d1nky please confirm this submission http://hwbot.org/submission/2465259 ... Seems wrong Cpu voltage, Mother nature frames,Gpu shaders,TMUs,Pixel filrate


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 14, 2013)

$ingh said:


> @d1nky please confirm this submission http://hwbot.org/submission/2465259 ... Seems wrong Cpu voltage, Mother nature frames,Gpu shaders,TMUs,Pixel filrate




GT4 is bug! 617 FPS !!! Please clear the upload and run agen.GT4 is freez. GT4 =GT3 +5-10


marsey99  Detail windows !!!!!
http://hwbot.org/submission/2465455


----------



## d1nky (Dec 14, 2013)

12 hours left people, the ones who have incorrect submissions (adiath and marsey) please amend the submission as it wont get counted.

refer to the rules if unsure or ask on here.

http://hwbot.org/article/general_rules


----------



## policha (Dec 14, 2013)

hey hey


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 15, 2013)

Gratulation!

I win mobo and CPU   Mobo type? I not find M5A78 LM.   LX3,USB,LE?


----------



## d1nky (Dec 15, 2013)

*Well done to all competitors! There was a massive turn out, 27 members competed!

We just have to verify and validate all submissions, winners will be announced tomorrow!

THANK YOU FOR COMPETING!
*
(the motherboard is an asus M5A78LMUSB3)​


----------



## policha (Dec 15, 2013)

I WIN!!!!


----------



## vega22 (Dec 15, 2013)

told you :lol:

gratz dude


----------



## d1nky (Dec 17, 2013)

We shall be conducting winner announcements and prize draw soon, sorry for the delay.

There are a few technicalities that need validating!

Thanks for being patient!


----------



## Formula44 (Dec 17, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Thanks for being honest, but I prefer 10 participants who will stay and help rather than 20 who will just join to win without limitations of being tpu! members
> 
> This competition isnt for the oc community, it is for the oc community of techpowerup, we are trying to help others to start overclocking and enjoy their benching time by organizing such competitions.



Hi all, n00b just joining in. Hope I can get alot of lessons here from all of you guys...thanks for the amazing competitions


----------



## vega22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Johni5 said:


> GT4 is bug! 617 FPS !!! Please clear the upload and run agen.GT4 is freez. GT4 =GT3 +5-10
> 
> 
> marsey99  Detail windows !!!!!
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2465455



it was only after i saw it i knew what i had done, i cropt the image too much 

only screen i had as my daughter had the c drive on her pc pack in and she got my bench drive for her os. will get another in the new year once i have paid for xmas.

was good fun this, more so earlier on in the month but still good fun none the less 

big props to all 27 who entered and represented tpu!


----------



## d1nky (Dec 18, 2013)

ANNOUNCEMENT **PRIZE AND WINNER DRAW 21/12/13 SATURDAY PM**


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 18, 2013)

What's the problem?

Interesting prompt people to move out of the team. I hope it is good to remain strong for the team and ready to fight.
(I'm sorry, I'm not very good at English)


----------



## d1nky (Dec 18, 2013)

Theres no problem, we have all the prizes and everything seems to be good! A few submissions had to verified.


----------



## policha (Dec 19, 2013)

In fact, I wanted to share some of their experience in this competition , but unfortunately my English is only a little while this reply I am using Google Translate , in fact, I was not much sun for me , because I personally feel that fewer and fewer people play overclocking, probably because some people really prize for a prize , put some of their own experiences with the whole secrecy , so many newcomers feel every time that person win, do not play boring , so I made this their experience , is hoping to have more competition overclockers together , everyone has the opportunity to achieve the possibility to win , if you can , I hope TechPowerUp this site out to find a Chinese translation of English to help me translate my skills , in fact, the game, in addition to the hardware than the competition , system optimization is very important, while optimizing the system for each project is different, the game I just installed two systems , Chinese old saying goes , people outside there is day , I'm not that one of the most powerful overclocking , nor is the system optimization expert , just want to be able to help everyone , so if someone can translate TechPowerUp forums , please reply , click paste , if someone can translate , I can post to share my skills, because a lot of skill , so the text is too much , for just a little bit of the English translation , but I do come , I will wait for your reply translation


----------



## d1nky (Dec 20, 2013)

techPowerUp! Hwbot are happy to have members that speak any language, we will try our best to help. And we especially like people that want to help the team! Welcome aboard polichi! google translate is the best method I know.


Reminder that winner and prize draw tomorrow evening. Get ready to congratulate and receive prizes. We will also need to sort out shipping costs etc so be ready!


----------



## policha (Dec 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> techPowerUp! Hwbot are happy to have members that speak any language, we will try our best to help. And we especially like people that want to help the team! Welcome aboard polichi! google translate is the best method I know.
> 
> 
> Reminder that winner and prize draw tomorrow evening. Get ready to congratulate and receive prizes. We will also need to sort out shipping costs etc so be ready!


Thanks


----------



## d1nky (Dec 21, 2013)

WINNER ANNOUNCEMENT!

1st - POLICHA
2nd - FORMULA44
3rd - JOHNI5







CONGRATULATIONS!
Please respond to PM's for prizes.

*1st Place: Enermax Platimax 1350W*​ 
*2nd Place: Enermax Liqtech 120*
*3rd Place: FX4100 / ASUS M5A78 mobo*
​


----------



## d1nky (Dec 21, 2013)

*PAYPAL LUCKY DRAW ANNOUNCEMENT!

LOOKS AS THOUGH HAMMERON HAS WON THE LUCKY DRAW!*


   

WWW.RANDOMPICKER.COM

(Please respond to PM to collect prize)​


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 21, 2013)

policha said:


> In fact, I wanted to share some of their experience in this competition , but unfortunately my English is only a little while this reply I am using Google Translate , in fact, I was not much sun for me , because I personally feel that fewer and fewer people play overclocking, probably because some people really prize for a prize , put some of their own experiences with the whole secrecy , so many newcomers feel every time that person win, do not play boring , so I made this their experience , is hoping to have more competition overclockers together , everyone has the opportunity to achieve the possibility to win , if you can , I hope TechPowerUp this site out to find a Chinese translation of English to help me translate my skills , in fact, the game, in addition to the hardware than the competition , system optimization is very important, while optimizing the system for each project is different, the game I just installed two systems , Chinese old saying goes , people outside there is day , I'm not that one of the most powerful overclocking , nor is the system optimization expert , just want to be able to help everyone , so if someone can translate TechPowerUp forums , please reply , click paste , if someone can translate , I can post to share my skills, because a lot of skill , so the text is too much , for just a little bit of the English translation , but I do come , I will wait for your reply translation


You could record a video of what you do to get your results and upload it to youtube without any sound as long as what you do is easy to see.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 21, 2013)

gratz hammer!!!!!1


----------



## Formula44 (Dec 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> WINNER ANNOUNCEMENT!
> 
> 1st - POLICHA
> 2nd - FORMULA44
> ...



Congrats POLICHA 

Special thanks to TPU for the amazing competition too


----------



## vega22 (Dec 21, 2013)

we knew had won those 3 days ago 

gratz to all winners


----------



## d1nky (Dec 21, 2013)

We still had to verify all the submissions, a lot of them had mistakes etc. so to make it fair, we had to make sure everyone had correct submissions and that they was valid!

And its our first competition and enjoy making you wait!  I got an idea for a subzero comp. early next year 

Thank you everyone that joined in.

p.s We are asking that winners contribute towards shipping, and we can also offer different options for prizes to make it easier. As its all coming from mine and firekillerGR pocket! (apart from the enermax stuff)


----------



## FireKillerGR (Dec 21, 2013)

Yo guys, really happy about this comp. Rest non-winners, dont worry more contests on the way 
Thanks for helping us make tpu one of the top 40 teams of the planet, hope u will keep helping us in order to make easier organising oc comps 

Congrats to the winners as well, keep it up and good luck on the next competitions.


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 21, 2013)

It will be interesting, there will be a lot to do with it, but what I can do.  I am enthusiast oc.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Dec 21, 2013)

Johni5 said:


> It will be interesting, there will be a lot to do with it, but what I can do.  I am enthusiast oc.


Oh Johni, thanks for sending me the vantage tweak the other day, forgot to thank u 

Also would like to see u guys bench on ln2


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> WINNER ANNOUNCEMENT!
> 
> 1st - POLICHA
> 2nd - FORMULA44
> ...


Otherwise, the scores do not match, but the order is the same.


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 21, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Oh Johni, thanks for sending me the vantage tweak the other day, forgot to thank u
> 
> Also would like to see u guys bench on ln2



What was the improvement in the GT1 ? and end scores?(  This tweak is not publik this is my tweak i made.)  7870 --33400--> 35000 scores.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Dec 21, 2013)

Johni5 said:


> What was the improvement in the GT1 ? and end scores?(  This tweak is not publik this is my tweak i made.)


havent tested yet to say the truth cause I was mining the last 3-4 days xD
Thanks anyway for sharing this with me and wont share with other I promise


----------



## KainXS (Dec 21, 2013)

congrats for winning the lucky prize hammer


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 21, 2013)

Congrats all winning and thanks to TPU.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 21, 2013)

what are you planning to use the cpu and mobo for johni if I may ask, congrats to winning also, its cool that so many people joined just for the comp.


----------



## Johni5 (Dec 22, 2013)

I put on the shelf or put it together for the kids to play. I have three children.


----------



## policha (Dec 22, 2013)

I am quite busy these days, sharing tips tell you about it next weekend


----------



## d1nky (Dec 22, 2013)

I know its christmas holidays for some of us and we're quite busy, the captains will try and sort prizes out as efficiently as possible.

Those NON EU members who have won an enermax prize could you PM firekillerGR your details and discuss shipping costs.

Hammeron the paypal gift has been sent, well done. and Johni5 i have PM'd ya.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 24, 2013)

*Have a great Christmas holiday everyone! Regards TPU hwbot team!*​


----------

